# 'sup



## Herb77 (Feb 17, 2011)

hey
been doing gym, trying to tone abs and pecs.  stumbled upon site while looking for exercise tips and stuff.  looks very interesting.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Herb77* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## MDR (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 17, 2011)

Curiosity killed the cat or uh........somethin like that.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to the board, abs are made in the kitchen not the gym, just sayn'.

Glad you are here


----------



## brian lee (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome, I'm sure you'll find alot of usefull advice here.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------

